
My browser visited Weather.com and all I got was this lousy malware - LeoNatan25
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/08/my-browser-visited-drudgereport-and-all-i-got-was-this-lousy-malware/
======
LeoNatan25
Which is why I use adblockers unconditionally to where I visit. It's your
problem. You have allowed the state of ad networks to reach such lows, and
this is getting a new norm. Perhaps if enough people get bitten by this shit,
install adblockers and content blockers on iOS, perhaps then a change will
come.

~~~
teaneedz
At this point, I'm preaching ad block usage to everyone. It's become basic
InfoSec now. Everyone needs to be using ad blockers and ignore the trite
baloney of harming good websites and taking food from children's mouths. No
one is obligated to put their privacy or security at risk for publishers who
fail to understand UX.

